# Seeking PT remote coding job-questions about McKesson



## Idahohappy (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking for a PT remote coding job that offers some benefits, mainly insurance.  I currently work for a hospital in the evenings for benefits but the schedule is so rigid and it requires me working every Friday and Saturday evening which is hard sometimes if you want to have a life with your family.  I would rather try to get something in the evening Monday-Friday but really need benefits. Any suggestions? I applied with McKesson but havent back but does any know if they offer benefits for part-time? Thanks.


----------

